# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστέρι με σπασμένο πόδι!!!ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!

## Efthimis98

Γεια σας παιδια.....ειμαι πολυ ανχωμενος!

Βρηκα ενα περιστερι στο μπαλκονι της διπλανης κυριας οπου βρισκεται στην Γερμανια!

Το περιστερι ειναι 2 μερες νηστικο,το ταισα ομως,του εδωσα νερο και τωρα κοιματε.Απο οτι ειδα εχει σπασμενο ποδι (ειναι πιο λεπτο το καλαμι απο το αλλα ποδι και επισης ειναι σπασμενο-κουνιετε απο ολες τις κατευθυνσεις.
Ειναι γεματο κουτσουλιες πισω-το επλυνα!
Τωρα κοιματε!

Λεω το απογςυμα να το παω σε εναν μεριστερα εδω πιο διπλα!

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## stelios7

Δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για το ποδι του... το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να του βαλεισ κολιτικι τενια εκει που το εχει σπασει αν και αυτο θα κολισει απο μονο του ετσι και αλλιος... Στον περιστερα αμα το δοσεις και δεν του αρεσει η δεν το θελει ισως να το σκοτοσει κιολας (το κανουν σιχνα αυτο δεν θα διστασει να το σκοτοσει)

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπω....και τι να κανω τοτε...το ποδι μπορει ν γινει μονο του καλα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Περιμενω κι αλλες γνωμες...........συγγνωμη που ειμαι ανυπομονος!!!

Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το περιστερι κοιματε ακομα.......

----------


## jk21

εσυ ευθυμη δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι περα απο αυτα που αναγραφονται εδω

http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...id=220&lang=el

επικοινωνησε μαζι τους  (κατω δεξια στη σελιδα τα στοιχεια επικοινωνιας ) να σου πουν αν εχουν καποιους που συνεργαζονται ανεπισημα στη σαλονικη (κατι εχω ακουσει ..) .αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη ,πηγαινε σε ενα κτηνιατρο πες οτι δεν ειναι δικο σου το πουλακι και ρωτα τον αν μπορει να το βοηθησει εθελοντικα .αν δεν γνωριζεις καποιον ανεφερε μας εδω ή με πμ να σου στειλουμε την λιστα με οσους εχουμε απο θεσσαλονικη

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.......δηλαδι να το αποκλεισω το να το παω σε εναν περιστερα......

----------


## Marilenaki

Να το αποκλεισεις... γιατι εχω δει και εγω οτι οταν καποιο απο τα πουλια τους εχουν προβλημα ή τα αφηνουν μακρυα ή τα σκοτωνουν..

----------


## Efthimis98

Να πω και κατι ακομα............χθες το βραδυ το ειδα η μαμα μου να καθετε σε ενα κτιρι απεναντι......και σημερα το ειδε στο διπλανο μπαλκονι...περπαταει σερνοντας αλλα μπορει και κουναει τα φτερα του κανονικα.........αλλα δεν φευγει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Α,μπορει τουλαχιστον (δοξα το θεο) να στεκεται στο ενα ποδι και να κοιμαται.....

----------


## jk21

ευθυμη δεν ξερω αν ο περιστερας συμπεριφερθει ετσι ή αλλιως αλλα διαλυμενο ποδι (ισως και οχι μονο ) δεν ξερει να διορθωνει .παρε την ανιμα .ισως εχουν ατομα ή γιατρο εκει πανω που συνεργαζονται εθελοντικα .μην αργεις .το οτι κοιμαται ισως ειναι ασχημο σημαδι .φροντισε να του δωσεις ηλεκτρολυτες στο νερο (almora plus απο φαρμακειο ) και αν δεν πινει τοτε να σταξεις στη μυτη του λιγο λιγο 1ml καθε φορα απο το διαλλυμα .θα πανε κανονικα χωρις κινδυνο στη σωστη οδο

----------


## Efthimis98

Μολις πεθανε Δημητρη!  :sad: 

Δεν το πιστευω το καημενο....εκλεισε τα ματια του σιγα σιγα και μετα απεβιωσε...............

Ειμαι ετοιμος να κλαψω.το καημενο  :sad: 

*ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΙΚΡΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## BeHappy

Ευθύμη, έκανες ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες και μπράβο σου...

----------


## Marilenaki

Προσπάθησες Ευθύμη μου... λυπαμαι πολύ..

----------


## jk21

ΕΥΘΥΜΗ δεν πειραζει ... προσπαθησες!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι μπραβο μου....αφου πεθαναι..αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν εβαλα τα δυνατα μου!

Πριν πεθανει βουτηξε το κεφαλακι του μεσα στο νερο και εβγαλε απο τα ρουθουνια του κατι ασπρα σαν μυξες και μετα σπαρτρισε το καημενο.......  :sad:

----------


## Marilenaki

Σε αυτη τη φαση ειχε ηδη κακοπαρει το πουλι και δεν μπορουσες να κανεις και πολλα εσυ εκανες οτι μπορουσες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μου συμπαραστεκεστε παιδια...αυτος ειναι ενας λογος που δεν θελω να παιρνω πουλακια πολυ αρρωστα απο το δομο γιατι λυπαμε παρα πολυ οταν πεθαινουν....  :sad:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κρίμα φίλε, τουλάχιστο όμως  ότι μπορούσες έκανες, άμα ήτανε άλλος απλά θα το πετούσε στα σκουπίδια έτσι ζωντανό γιαυτό να μή στεναχωριέσαι.

----------


## zack27

Ευθυμη προσπαθησες!! ας ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε!!

----------


## stelios7

Λοιπον το ποδι του θα γινοταν μονο του καλα αλλα οι κουτσουλιες στην ουρα σημεναν οτι ηταν βαρια αρρωστο και μονο με πολλα φαρμακα και αν ζουσε... Ηταν πολυ αρρωστο... Παντος εκανες αυτο που επρεπε και μπραβο σου...

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας εχαριστω ολους παιδια.......

Το ποδι του ητανε σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση. (κουνιοταν απο ολες τις κατευθυνσεις!)

Παιδια οταν κουτσουλησε δεν ειχε δυναμη να περπατησει για να φυγει απο την κουτσουλια και πασαλυφθηκε επανω του...κατλαβατε σε τι κατσταση βρισκοταν.....!

Επισεις μπορουσε να σταθει στο ενα ποδι και κουνουσε και τα φτεφα του...αλλα περατουσε σερνοντας.........

*Τουλαχιστον εκει που πηγε θα ειναι ευτηχισμενο παρα τις δυσκολες και αναποφεκτες τελευτεες ωρες τις ζωης του....  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 
  Τωρα βλεπω περιστερια να πετανε ολα μαζι στον ουρανο και λεω μακαρι να ηταν και αυτο εκει μαζι τους!Ειδα και ενα ολόιδο του που πετουσε και εκανε κατι σαν κολπα μαζι με ενα αλλο περιστερακι! (Καφε με ασπρο στο κεφαλι και στα μεγαλα φτερα πτησης!)

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μην ανησυχεις βρε ευθυμη εσυ εκανες οτι μα οτι μπορουσες

----------

